# My Houston Home Theater



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

A work in progress...


Marantz PV6080W CRT RPTV (60")
Marantz SR6200 AVR
Parasound HCA-855A 5ch amp

The first quality sub-$200 Blu-Ray will join the group

Natalie P DIY L/R (in planning here)
Dayton RS WMTW Center (planned here)
CSS SDX15 DIY sub (in planning)
Paradigm Studio Reference 40s (current L/R, moving out after Nat Ps are done)


----------



## mrstampe (Nov 13, 2007)

A few major updates...

*HOME THEATER*
Samsung PN50A550 50" 1080p plasma
Onkyo TX-SR 705 receiver
Playstation 3
Parasound HCA-855A 5ch amp
Natalie P Curve floor standing 50L front L/R channel DIY speakers link
Paradigm Studio Reference 40 rear L/R channels
(working on a SDX15 sub design)
(thinking about center link, and rear DIY options) 

*BED ROOM*
Samsung LN40B550 40" 1080p LCD
(Paradigms move here when DIY complete)


----------

